# Downsizing?



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has downsized and regretted it? We've seen a house we like but it's only got 2 bedrooms. The master is massive but the second merely adequate for guests. It would mean getting rid of some of our furniture and "stuff", but on the other hand it's easily manageable for when we are old codgers and is in a great area. It's massively overpriced too...but that's another story!

Any advice folks?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

infomaniac said:


> Just wondering if anyone has downsized and regretted it? We've seen a house we like but it's only got 2 bedrooms. The master is massive but the second merely adequate for guests. It would mean getting rid of some of our furniture and "stuff", but on the other hand it's easily manageable for when we are old codgers and is in a great area. It's massively overpriced too...but that's another story!
> 
> Any advice folks?


We moved here from a 4 bed 3 bathroom good size country cottage in the U.K. 
We now have 3 beds 1bath but overall the house is considerably smaller. We were ruthless with getting rid of " stuff" every year I go through the house and throw out clutter we've gained because storage is an issue, this is an old Finca house no loft etc. For me storage is the major problem but can be overcome with a bit of thought and design.

We chose here for several reasons, including the fact it's on one level so should our legs decide stairs are a Nono then we've got a few more years here


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

We downsized from a 4 bed/2 bath, to a two bed/2 bathroom. One thing I would not compromise on was two bathrooms.

I actually love the smaller property, easier to clean, easier to maintain and, like Megsmum, it has a bedroom and bathroom downstairs which was a Godsend when my husband was recovering from an operation.

If I were ever to move again I would never purchase a house with more than two bedrooms and would certainly always make sure that we had one bedroom, one bathroom downstairs.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We live in a big house but will downsize when we can't manage the upkeep and not before.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone-definitely food for thought  "Our" house is all on one level, 2 bed 2 bath... and after doing loads of work yesterday on our high maintenance big house and garden here, the thought of something compact and bijou is becoming more and more appealing!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We made a big mistake when we came to Spain. Like MM we had a detached cottage in the UK and when we moved to Prague we moved into a very nice apartment for a short time then into a very large house with 'grounds' you could stroll round and covered in ground heated pool.
Then we came to Spain and moved into a two bed two bath ground floor apartment with small garden in a gated community.
We couldn't get used to living in a flat, not so much because of lost space but because we hadn't lived close to other people for thirty years. So we moved out after five months into the larger house with big garden we've lived in for almost nine years now.
There's an awful lot of marble floors to keep clean and woodwork and furniture to dust and although we have a gardener for garden and pool maintenance no way will we (both women) pay another woman to clean up our mess.
So at some point in the future we'll be moving into something smaller, probably a piso as we'll move from the village into town but we'll find it easier to live in a block (we won't go to a gated community) as we'll be aware that, really, it's manageable in our old age and a house like the one we live in now won't be.
We'll miss it, no doubt but needs must.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We're in the process of such a move at the moment Our house has sold (only went on the market at the end of December) and we're moving into temporary accommodation until we find somewhere suitable to buy (we'd like an ático closer to the town centre).

We've taken the decision to do this before we actually need to, as our present house will become less and less accessible the older we get (it's in an old town area with no vehicle access to the house and quite steep streets, uphill from the town centre). It seemed the right time as the housing market seems to be moving more quickly (at least in our area and for properties at our end of the market), plus we didn't want to have to be spending more money on maintaining or improving a property we might not be able to stay in for many more years. The house is really too big for two of us and we don't use all the space, but I've still liked having it!

Unfortunately I know I'm not going to like wherever we end up as much as where we live now, but as Mary says, needs must and we have to be practical.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Whatever we buy is to be our "forever" home so I really want to get it right. The house we've seen has about 8 (not too steep) steps up to it but once inside everything is one level and rather compact and low maintenance. Outside everything is pretty tidy too (and no flipping pine trees!!) so it really is the sensible option. We have two Yorkies who are always tearing round so it may be a culture shock to them but another plus point is that unlike most other houses we've seen, there is actually somewhere to walk them.
Soooo...the only stumbling block is the price. For a smallish two bed two bath it's pretty expensive but has been on the market for 9 months so I'm going to have to get my haggling head on


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

infomaniac said:


> Whatever we buy is to be our "forever" home so I really want to get it right. The house we've seen has about 8 (not too steep) steps up to it but once inside everything is one level and rather compact and low maintenance. Outside everything is pretty tidy too (and no flipping pine trees!!) so it really is the sensible option. We have two Yorkies who are always tearing round so it may be a culture shock to them but another plus point is that unlike most other houses we've seen, there is actually somewhere to walk them.
> Soooo...the only stumbling block is the price. For a smallish two bed two bath it's pretty expensive but has been on the market for 9 months so I'm going to have to get my haggling head on


Good luck!!:cheer2:


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

8 steps can be unmanageable if, for example, you are recovering from a hip or knee replacement, or for some fractures. I would suggest you ensure that you would at some time in the future be able to have a suitable access ramp (with a minimal slope) or alternative access installed. If you would be able to do that, it should be fine for your 'forever home'.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for pointing that out-it's difficult to put ourselves in the position where we might be infirm, but it's definitely best to consider every eventuality. A ramp wouldn't be feasible on the steps I mentioned but if we enter round the back way there are a some smaller steps where we possibly could. I don't think we've seen any houses at all in Spain that don't have any steps at all!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

infomaniac said:


> Thanks for pointing that out-it's difficult to put ourselves in the position where we might be infirm, but it's definitely best to consider every eventuality. A ramp wouldn't be feasible on the steps I mentioned but if we enter round the back way there are a some smaller steps where we possibly could. I don't think we've seen any houses at all in Spain that don't have any steps at all!


I have seen few which are on one level ie a bungalow type which is what I'd be aiming for if poss for old age having had the experience of my parents. Dad is in his 90's but still able to live at home, one of the reasons being no stairs. A ramp to enter the house would have made all the difference to my mum when she was alive. Having a garden, although requiring a lot of work, also gives a lot of joy if manageable


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

infomaniac said:


> Thanks for pointing that out-it's difficult to put ourselves in the position where we might be infirm, but it's definitely best to consider every eventuality. A ramp wouldn't be feasible on the steps I mentioned but if we enter round the back way there are a some smaller steps where we possibly could. I don't think we've seen any houses at all in Spain that don't have any steps at all!


I thought of it because I purchased a 'forever home' in Australia - it didn't actually have steps, but it did have a very steep driveway. Then I had an accident which left me totally housebound (except I could with some difficulty get out into the garden) because of the driveway - it was a very unpleasant couple of months, especially as I live alone. That said, I now live in an apartment with a lift, but there are some steps to negotiate so I clearly haven't really learnt the lesson


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> I thought of it because I purchased a 'forever home' in Australia - it didn't actually have steps, but it did have a very steep driveway. Then I had an accident which left me totally housebound (except I could with some difficulty get out into the garden) because of the driveway - it was a very unpleasant couple of months, especially as I live alone. That said, I now live in an apartment with a lift, but there are some steps to negotiate so I clearly haven't really learnt the lesson


Hence the name Everhopeful!??
Seriously, learn the lesson now before it becomes an unsurmountable problem
Save​


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Having moved into a three storey townhouse in 2010 (and promptly moving out again to a bungalow in 2013) we have already decided we didn't want stairs! Also our current house has a big garden with trees and is very high maintenance so we knew we wanted to avoid that too. The house we've seen has a lovely tidy outdoor area with just a few palm trees and some lemon trees round the back and no straggly bushes or back-breaking work. It's more or less perfect...but we are still dithering!


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

All houses are a compromise but you need to decide what you want it to be able to do. If as we are, you are a couple, then 2 beds may be adequate most of the time i.e. if one of you has a bad night then you can split up to sleep but what else must it do? Accomodate guests, if so, how many at a time?Provide entertaining areas? In or out, or both? The same for cooking. Storage for clothes, PCs, books, sports equipment? Will the garage and drive take all your vehicles, or will you have to risk them on the road? Can any areas easily have dual use e.g. bedroom and study or garage and laundry?
Five years ago we downsized from 4 beds, 3 baths to 3 bed, 1 bath but recently moved as we have reaccumulated items as we have time to develop our interests and and have now moved to what could be described by an agent as a FOG, flat over garage, as the underneath is as big as the main living area but we still can't get everything in at once. We prefer to live life for now, a stairlift could take care of our intermediate needs, leaving only imponderable distant needs to be taken care of.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

infomaniac said:


> Having moved into a three storey townhouse in 2010 (and promptly moving out again to a bungalow in 2013) we have already decided we didn't want stairs! Also our current house has a big garden with trees and is very high maintenance so we knew we wanted to avoid that too. The house we've seen has a lovely tidy outdoor area with just a few palm trees and some lemon trees round the back and no straggly bushes or back-breaking work. It's more or less perfect...but we are still dithering!


There must be a reason! Perhaps your gut's telling you it's the best one so far but isn't quite the forever home you hope for? I would keep looking.

My husband spent over a year unable to cope with any stairs in his early fifties, as he succumbed to cancer. Having a ground level entrance plus a bedroom and bathroom on the ground floor of our house turned out to be a godsend. 

I am now in a similar position to you, wishing to downsize from my large house and garden. The memories of the difficulties hubby endured will serve me well in choosing a suitable property. Buying and selling in Spain is expensive and I want to get the next one just right. 

I wish you every success in your search.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ccm47 said:


> All houses are a compromise but you need to decide what you want it to be able to do. If as we are, you are a couple, then 2 beds may be adequate most of the time i.e. if one of you has a bad night then you can split up to sleep but what else must it do? Accomodate guests, if so, how many at a time?Provide entertaining areas? In or out, or both? The same for cooking. Storage for clothes, PCs, books, sports equipment? Will the garage and drive take all your vehicles, or will you have to risk them on the road? Can any areas easily have dual use e.g. bedroom and study or garage and laundry?
> Five years ago we downsized from 4 beds, 3 baths to 3 bed, 1 bath but recently moved as we have reaccumulated items as we have time to develop our interests and and have now moved to what could be described by an agent as a FOG, flat over garage, as the underneath is as big as the main living area but we still can't get everything in at once. We prefer to live life for now, a stairlift could take care of our intermediate needs, leaving only imponderable distant needs to be taken care of.


We've decided that we could manage with just 2 bedrooms, and if more guests want to visit than we have space to accommodate, for the number of occasions that will involve it would be cheaper for us to rent a separate apartment for them nearby (there is a very nice 19th century house in town converted into fully equipped tourist apartments, where friends of mine stayed last year and absolutely loved it) than pay for a larger apartment which we would not actually need for 99% of the time.

It is, however, a challenge finding a 2 bed ático with a large enough kitchen and living room. Ones with fewer bedrooms always seem to have smaller kitchens and reception rooms too. I don't mind fewer rooms but I don't want them in miniature!

We will need some additional storage space so will be looking for one which has either a trastero or enough terrace space to put a caseta on (both, if we can get it).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Well we upsized and there is still not enough space. We had a one-bed flat in UK and created an additional tiny bedroom in attic space for the suegra. The house we have here is on five levels (including the patio/logstore/workshop level. 

It suits our needs perfectly. We have our bedroom, bathroom, a sitting area and a smallish room that serves as my office but it is also a kitchen if required, in the sotano (lower ground floor).

On the ground floor we have a 24 sq m lounge-diner, kitchen, hall, terrace and outside store. There is a logburner in the lounge which also heats most of the first floor and the attic. Access is level from street.

From hall, stairs (with a stairlift) up to first floor where there are 3 bedrooms and a bathroom with a fourth bedroom which is used a TV room cum office for the suegra. The suegra has one bedroom, and there are two guest rooms (1 double and 1 single).

The attic (habitable and heated in winter) provides a further lounge and TVroom/home cinema and a room where SWMBO can prepare her lesson material. We also have a couple of folding beds that can be put up in the attic for additional guest accommodation. The attic also contains our library and out-of-season-clothes' storage in three wardrobes.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> We've decided that we could manage with just 2 bedrooms, and if more guests want to visit than we have space to accommodate, for the number of occasions that will involve *it would be cheaper for us to rent a separate apartment for them nearby* (there is a very nice 19th century house in town converted into fully equipped tourist apartments, where friends of mine stayed last year and absolutely loved it) than pay for a larger apartment which we would not actually need for 99% of the time.


That's an interesting way of looking at it that I hadn't thought of.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

infomaniac said:


> Whatever we buy is to be our "forever" home so I really want to get it right. The house we've seen has about 8 (not too steep) steps up to it but once inside everything is one level and rather compact and low maintenance. Outside everything is pretty tidy too (and no flipping pine trees!!) so it really is the sensible option. We have two Yorkies who are always tearing round so it may be a culture shock to them but another plus point is that unlike most other houses we've seen, there is actually somewhere to walk them.
> Soooo...the only stumbling block is the price. For a smallish two bed two bath it's pretty expensive but has been on the market for 9 months so I'm going to have to get my haggling head on


I agree with Everhopeful, 
A few months ago I pulled a muscle in my back and I was not able to step up one step.
My sister has RA and when she has flare ups she can't go up one step, or hardly a step forward.
One needs to think of what could and may very well happen as one ages. Also, who will help you up those steps?
It's better to error on the side of caution now...than be at the bottom of a step with no way up.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

deleted


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

...if more guests want to visit than we have space to accommodate, for the number of occasions that will involve it would be cheaper for us to rent a separate apartment for them nearby...

That's a really good idea Lynn, which could come in handy. Mind you I might (if we go for it that is) use the excuse of just having a small guest room to put some people off visiting!!


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

We sold our huge detached 4 bed house in UK to come to Spain and live in a caravan. Any regrets..... None what so ever.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

expatgal said:


> One needs to think of what could and may very well happen as one ages. Also, who will help you up those steps?


Exactly.
Look and see if steps can be made into ramps too


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Exactly.
> Look and see if steps can be made into ramps too


IMO this is the big issue, and any ramps needs to have a very gentle slope (there are guidelines available on the net), and remember that, for example, if someone is pushing a wheelchair (usually the case for temporary disability or whilst awaiting something that provides more independence) of you are propelling it your self, the grade is hugely important (to a slightly lesser extent with many motorised chairs). And if you are walking with the aid of sticks or crutches, the ramp can significantly increase the distance you have to traverse (eg. to a vehicle).

The problem is that it can be really difficult to find homes that meet all the requirements (smallish, low maintenance, accessible, budget, appeal) and that often means making compromises.

And then again, you might never have real mobility issues, at least not long-term ones (although chances are ...)


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Nov02 said:


> We sold our huge detached 4 bed house in UK to come to Spain and live in a caravan. Any regrets..... None what so ever.


Now that's what I call downsizing!! Glad you're enjoying it


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

EverHopeful said:


> The problem is that it can be really difficult to find homes that meet all the requirements (smallish, low maintenance, accessible, budget, appeal) and that often means making compromises.
> 
> VERY difficult in my experience. I don't think I've been to a house yet where there are no steps at all.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We moved almost 18 months ago from a 5 bed/3 bath in the UK to a one bedroom villa all on one level ! The rooms are big and for 2 of us its perfect. But we do have a 2 bed / 1 bath Casita too which provides self contained living when family and friends visit. We never thought we would have a one bed villa but it is perfect. We have a pool and lots of fenced in land so all good for our doggies too. Its easy to keep clean but the kitchen /dining room is open plan and we easily got 12 folks in for our Burns night. We were lucky to find such a property but the previous owners designed it and had it built with lots of these thoughts in mind. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

What did you do with all your furniture and belongings Maureen? One of the drawbacks about "our" house is it has very little storage. I will have to go mad on ebay!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, we've found our new, downsized home and will be completing on it the first week of June. It's a 3 bed apartment so we won't have to forego having a guest room (the second bedroom is actually bigger than the one we had in our old house, although the main bedroom is much smaller) and I can have the smallest third bedroom as a dressing room, hurrah! It's not an atico which we thought we wanted, it's on the second floor but has a really large patio due to the quirky nature of the building (it's not a square apartment block but an infill building in an old established street), which has a really nice view up to the old town from it. Some windows also overlook a pretty, small square with jacaranda trees, and hills behind that. It also has a lock-up garage in the basement which will be great for storage, as that was something we thought we were really going to miss from the old house. There's a really well fitted kitchen with all the appliances included, which will save some cash, but other than that it's unfurnished so we can have everything new which will be nice.

Just as we wanted, we'll be less than a 5 minute level walk from the shops and also very close to public transport, but in a quiet spot nowhere near any processions or fiestas. There are no steps up to the entrance, and ramps all the way through the entrance lobby and the nice patio with trees, plants and seating which we have to cross to get to the lift. So we think we'll be future proofed as far as we possibly can be.

Best of all, it's between €30 and €40k cheaper than anything else we looked at, although we like it better than the others, which means the savings won't be as depleted as I thought they were going to be.

It's been a whirlwind few weeks as we only accepted the offer on our old house on 7 April, moved out on 1 May and completed on 3 May, then started looking at properties, and we expect to complete on the apartment in early June. 

Remains to be seen how we will get on in our downsized accommodation, but I'm actually looking forward to it now.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Well, we've found our new, downsized home and will be completing on it the first week of June. It's a 3 bed apartment so we won't have to forego having a guest room (the second bedroom is actually bigger than the one we had in our old house, although the main bedroom is much smaller) and I can have the smallest third bedroom as a dressing room, hurrah! It's not an atico which we thought we wanted, it's on the second floor but has a really large patio due to the quirky nature of the building (it's not a square apartment block but an infill building in an old established street), which has a really nice view up to the old town from it. Some windows also overlook a pretty, small square with jacaranda trees, and hills behind that. It also has a lock-up garage in the basement which will be great for storage, as that was something we thought we were really going to miss from the old house. There's a really well fitted kitchen with all the appliances included, which will save some cash, but other than that it's unfurnished so we can have everything new which will be nice.
> 
> Just as we wanted, we'll be less than a 5 minute level walk from the shops and also very close to public transport, but in a quiet spot nowhere near any processions or fiestas. There are no steps up to the entrance, and ramps all the way through the entrance lobby and the nice patio with trees, plants and seating which we have to cross to get to the lift. So we think we'll be future proofed as far as we possibly can be.
> 
> ...


Sounds perfect. Enjoy


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

That's brilliant Lynn-it sounds wonderful. I hope you'll be very happy  

Our search continues next week!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

infomaniac said:


> That's brilliant Lynn-it sounds wonderful. I hope you'll be very happy
> 
> Our search continues next week!!


Thank you, and good luck with the search. Did you decide against the 2 bedroom house you were keen on, then?


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

No we are still dithering! We are going to see it again, armed with a tape measure etc and are going to see if it's really feasible or not, so watch this space


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The euphoria was short-lived. Just over 24 hours before we were due to sign the compra venta and pay the deposit, our vendor sent a really nasty email to my lawyer saying she didn't want anything more to do with either of us (the lawyer or me)! I honestly do not know what we have done - when my lawyer had done all the checks and contacted her regarding the contract, the vendor she said she wanted to prepare the contract herself and requested a copy of my NIE. The lawyer said she would send her the draft contract to read and submit any requests for changes, but she just came back with that unbelievable response. The only thing the lawyer can think of is that she's had a better offer (although we'd agreed to pay the asking price and were due to complete within a month, as cash buyers). To say I'm gutted is an understatement. I've sent her an email asking if she can explain what the problem is and help us find a solution, but she hasn't replied. 

I suppose once the shock has subsided we'll just have to start looking again, but my heart really isn't in it. At least we have a roof over our heads in the meantime.

That old saying about if something seems too good to be true, it usually is has certainly been borne out.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't be too downhearted,you may be fortunate in not having to have any further dealings with her.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Been there done that and ended up in a much better position. Had you got as far as paying the deposit? If so, the vendor has to pay you twice that as compensation.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Been there done that and ended up in a much better position. Had you got as far as paying the deposit? If so, the vendor has to pay you twice that as compensation.


No, I was due to sign the compra venta and pay the deposit tomorrow, so there's really nothiing I can do.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> No, I was due to sign the compra venta and pay the deposit tomorrow, so there's really nothiing I can do.


Mierda


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If at first you don't succeed.... 

After our earlier debacle I'd been feeling very fed up. Then, late last Monday afternoon, I saw another property which had literally just come onto an agent's website, so new that there weren't even any photographs. But the description sounded promising, so I rang and made an appointment to view it at 12.30 pm last Tuesday.

We both liked it right away, so went over it carefully, and before leaving told the agent we definitely wanted to buy it but there were a few things we would need to change (mainly, the bathrooms need updating and we want to change the gas boiler for an electric water heater), and asked if the owner would take a slightly lower offer - I stressed that we were cash buyers having already sold our own property and could proceed very quickly. The agent already had someone else booked in to view it later that afternoon, but he put the offer to the vendor and it was accepted.

The agent delivered all the paperwork to our solicitor on Tuesday afternoon and she did the necessary checking right away. All was in order so we signed the compra venta and paid a deposit last Wednesday, and we have just completed at the notary this morning (I was away in the UK from Thursday until last night). Phew!

We're delighted with it. It's a third floor atico which is what we really wanted, all the rooms are a very good size, it is in an ideal location for us (literally around the corner from the other apartment we had intended to buy). Very quiet as the development is built around a communal garden and ours is on the side of the square furthest away from the street, and the large terrace has a lovely view not only over the garden but also up to the old town with it's churches and fort on top of the hill which are floodlit at night. It has a separate brick built storeroom plus a parking space. We don't need the parking space so the estate agent is going to see if he can rent it out for us, which would cover the monthly community fees for the atico which would be handy. It has been left absolutely fully furnished (most of it apart from the main bedroom furniture we won't keep), but the stuff is almost all in very good condition so I think we'll try to sell it on Mil Anuncios or similar and see how we get on.

We won't move in straight away but will get the bathrooms and other jobs done first so we don't have to live with the dust and noise (we're going to be very popular with our new neighbours, I'm sure!) and we'll need to get a licencia de obras menores for that which could take a while at this time of year because of Ayuntamiento staff being on holiday, I suppose. We've spoken to a few neighbours this morning whilst we've been there and they all seemed very pleasant,including one lady living on the ground floor below us who complimented me on speaking very good Castellano! I guess the jungle telegraph will be working overtime now about the new guiris who will be moving in.

So, Baldilocks, you were right and we've ended up in a better position after all. You should set up as a fortune teller at your village fiesta!


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

That's brilliant Lynn  It has all gone through really quickly...your head must be spinning! Good luck in your new home.


----------

